# Zombie Prop Head



## born2haunt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Guys
I just finished a Zombie Prop Head that I wanted share with the group. I've been making mask type heads that I plan to fill with two part foam or something like great stuff. I picked up a few foam wig heads to make more than one zombie at a time and after I made the first one I decided I will leave the mask on the foam wig head. The foam wig head cost me 3 dollars plus shipping. Even if it cost me 10 dollars I don't have to deal with the foam mess. Here are the links. The first one is the Zombie Head on the foam wig head and the second is the masks I've been making.

http://www.born2haunt.com/Zombiehead001.html

http://www.born2haunt.com/Mask001.html

Happy Father's day
Frank
Born2haunt


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Great work Frank, Thanks for sharing your projects with us. You wire creations are some of the greatest stuff I have seen. You inspired me to go out and find some wire and play. Of course my stuff looks like total garbage but it takes time to get it right.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Super sweet!! You wil definitly scare some kids with those next year. Two thumbs up!!


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

oooh, dang!

When I see stuff like this, I wonder why you guys let me hang around here.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Good job born2haunt, thanks for posting the progress pictures.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

No kidding Torgen, All this great stuff puts me right on the line of being truly inspired and giving up.


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

sgtdrpepper- There's NO quitting in haunts! And no crying! Well, almost no crying. There was that one time when the Dremel went into my hand... and the time I burned myself with the woodburner... and don't get me started with the Xacto knife.... 

Uh... don't quit! Be inspired!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

sgtdrpepper said:


> No kidding Torgen, All this great stuff puts me right on the line of being truly inspired and giving up.


dont say that man ....and i have to agree with green i have had so many injuries building things im lucky i still have all my fingers  wait do i 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 umm 8 ooops


----------



## halloweenfreak (Jun 7, 2006)

oh man, i love your work. i keep it book marked so i can steal, er i mean borrow your ideas. you do good work.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I really like your new projects Frank! Thanks for posting the links.


----------



## born2haunt (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Guys
*ruaFraid * I started 6 years ago playing around with papier mache and wire making skulls. Who knew I could build stuff like this? The first props were just the starting point. If you have any question ask here or email me. I'll post more as I making them. 
I have a lot of blood into some props. Chicken Wire and the wire I use can make some really bloody cuts. I think the bleeding makes a better prop. Just watch out for the major veins.
*Halloweenfreak* Steal away. Anything to promote Haunting.
Thanks Again
Frank
born2haunt


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Latex is definitly one of the tools that should be in every haunters arsenal.


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

Cool stuff as usual Frank! We’ve still got your little witch display from the Ironstock centerpiece contest last year on display – we both loved it so much we just never put it up after Halloween!


----------



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

I always say, it's not a real project until you've bled.


----------



## born2haunt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Slarti
Cool I'm glad you guys like it. I made one of my house. I can't make it to *IS* this year. Check the link below
http://www.born2haunt.com/CmyhauntedH01.html
Thanks
Frank
born2haunt


----------

